# Nervous and testing loan horse



## Tronniehead (11 November 2015)

So I have been riding a little while and am very comfortable in a riding school environment. School or hacking.., so I thought I had conquered the nerves and have taken on a loan horse... Seems suitable .. Owner is of similar experience. First solo hack - perfect and I'm beaming. So a couple of hacks in and spooky horse!!!! Then I'm spooking!!!! He just plants , I'm kick kick kick and he starts backing up. Whip whip a get on, still prancing this is in the road!!! I'm freaking and I jump off lead him in hand and then jump back on ... More of the same!? I get back to yard freaked and owner is like he has never done this... Get back on I will walk out with you ... All good I return poor thing is running behind us. Again next day ... Repeat again I'm freaking!? Owner is very weak and can't hold her horse well but he does not fight her. I like his head up and I fight him for this... Should I stop? Should I give up and perhaps return to my safe school environment?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 November 2015)

Tronniehead said:



			So I have been riding a little while and am very comfortable in a riding school environment. School or hacking.., so I thought I had conquered the nerves and have taken on a loan horse... Seems suitable .. Owner is of similar experience. First solo hack - perfect and I'm beaming. So a couple of hacks in and spooky horse!!!! Then I'm spooking!!!! He just plants , I'm kick kick kick and he starts backing up. Whip whip a get on, still prancing this is in the road!!! I'm freaking and I jump off lead him in hand and then jump back on ... More of the same!? I get back to yard freaked and owner is like he has never done this... Get back on I will walk out with you ... All good I return poor thing is running behind us. Again next day ... Repeat again I'm freaking!? Owner is very weak and can't hold her horse well but he does not fight her. I like his head up and I fight him for this... Should I stop? Should I give up and perhaps return to my safe school environment?
		
Click to expand...

You need a lesson, the owner needs a lesson, and a suitable horse, sounds like horse is getting confused, I don't blame him..
I don't know what you mean you like his head up......... when did your instructor use that phrase, yes a very talented rider can adjust the head, but I don't think you are there yet.


----------



## Shay (12 November 2015)

Privately owned horses are quite different from riding school horses on the whole.  It sounds like in your effort to "hold his head up" you are actually giving him the signal to stop.  As you put your legs on the aid changes to rein back.  He obeys you and gets whacked.  He gets scared because he doesn't understand.  Then he knows you are scared so there must be something to be scared about and the whole thing goes into melt down.

Bonkers is  - I suspect - right.  Don't worry about holding his head up - he can hold his own head up. He's not going to kick himself in the nose.  Anything else is just fine for now.  Look at how his owner rides him - that is going to be what he is used to.  If he is used to a light rein contact and a low head carriage then that is how you need to ride him.  If he is used to working in an outline then don't worry too much about that - leave him to carry himself concentrate on a light supportive rein contact.  Getting and keeping an outline is massively more than just rein contact - it comes from the rider's seat and from months of correct work.  Whatever the level of your riding that is not going to be an issue for right now.

It is always a good idea to get a couple of lessons on a new horse.  Horses are individuals - and privately owned ones vary more than RS ones.  You have to adapt your riding and your style to his needs, personality, level of work and way of going.


----------



## epeters91 (12 November 2015)

I agree with the above comments you definitely need more lessons and possibly a more suitable horse. You've repeatedly said your freaking out which is one of the worst things you can do, the whole kick kick whip whip doesn't sound great to me and if I was the horse I probably wouldn't be happy fighting for my head and then going through all this drama.

If you do continue riding the horse next time you go out don't fight with him over his head and you might not have this problem, if you do then don't freak out by planting I take it you mean he's stopping so take a second stay calm give him a stroke and some encouragement then calmly ask him to move forward. Obviously whips and kicking are needed at times but try to figure out what is causing the issue and whether your making it worse by your reaction.


----------



## madlady (12 November 2015)

Sorry OP but both you and the owner are at fault here not the horse.

It's the owners responsibility to let you know what the horse likes, how he goes and how he is ridden - it doesn't appear that that has happened.  You freaking out on board is not going to help him.

If you are simultaneously pulling on the reins and kicking/whipping then no wonder the poor thing was confused - in fact you are lucky that he didn't rear - lots of horses would have.  As others have said horses that have not been in a riding school environment do not necessarily respond to the aids in the way that you have been taught.  IME lots of riding school horses can be quite hard mouthed and used to a strong rein contact - this is not the case with the majority of privately owned horses.  Also not all horse have their head in the same place when being ridden and again that is something you need to take into consideration - you need to work with the horse you are riding without force.

Speak to the owner and get an instructor out - for both of you.


----------



## Tronniehead (12 November 2015)

Thanks for everyone's messages. It just shows how inexperienced I still am. I think it's best I give up loaning for now and go back to just lessons and riding school hacks... Till I improve and gain more experience or I will just end up loosing all my confidence and possibly more.


----------



## jrp204 (12 November 2015)

Tronniehead said:



			Thanks for everyone's messages. It just shows how inexperienced I still am. I think it's best I give up loaning for now and go back to just lessons and riding school hacks... Till I improve and gain more experience or I will just end up loosing all my confidence and possibly more.
		
Click to expand...

Don't rush into giving up the loan, get someone out to give you some lessons, he may well  be your perfect horse once you iron out the problems.


----------



## 9tails (12 November 2015)

For now, OP, I think you're right.  Remember that a horse's mouth is very sensitive and you shouldn't be struggling with the horse to put it into a position that you consider correct, also kicking and whipping aren't things that should ever be seen.  Get more experience, it seems the horse is fine with its owner for now, you definitely don't need to be strong to ride horses.


----------



## Hanno Verian (12 November 2015)

Sounds like you are tightening up and scaring him, your contact is turning into a stranglehold - loosen up, legs firmly on, pat him reassure him and move him forwards. Find what is making him spook and make an opportnity to deal with it or something similar in a safe controlled environment so that he can regain his confidence and trust in you and you can regain your self confidence.

Confidence works both ways, it can be very brittle and once broken takes time and effort to rebuild.


----------



## Mitch&I (12 November 2015)

Don't be disheartened op. I've ridden since the age of seven, I rode daily and had lessons right through until I went on to work with horses. I eventually lost my nerve and in that period, I too didn't realise the extent to which my new nerves affected my riding and communication with horses - even with all of that knowledge and experience. When I suddenly kept coming off, I just thought I'd become inexplicably unable to ride! But it was my nerves which were upsetting my horses.

I understand what you mean about having your horses head high. In my terms it would be 'I like to have something in front of me' but this is to do with a horses natural head carriage and not about forcing an individual horse to maintain a position which is alien to them. On some horses you will feel like you ' have something in front of you', on others, you won't. It's specific to their carriage, shape and confirmation, so this horse might not be the one for you.

Either way, continue with lessons. Even the most advanced riders have them. There's always something to learn &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Tammytoo (13 November 2015)

You should never whip or kick your horse.  I once listened to a lady talking to Pony Club members when she saw them kicking and hitting their ponies in the excitement of gymkhana games.  She asked them if they would kick or whip their dog if it didn't do the right thing instantly.  They were appalled at the thought.  The dog would yelp and run away, they said.  Th children were reminded that horses dont yelp or make a noise when hurt and they are trained not to run away and would only do so if they were truly frightened and confused.

Horses are just as sensitive to touch as we are, they can feel a fly on their skin, so I think that you are right in having more lessons, read books on how horses think and react and also have lessons on non RS horses to learn how a properly schooled hprse feels.

And don't forget, it is NEVER the horses fault!
Good luck.


----------



## Makemineacob (14 November 2015)

OP - some very good advice already.  You've accepted that you are not as experienced as you think which is a good start.  Tammytoo's post is particularly spot on, absolutely never an excuse to whip your horse and you should never have a reason to kick your horse.  You need to get an instructor to help you and you do need to increase your knowledge.   Always remember it is the rider's responsibility to make sure they ask the horse in a manner that it understands, if you ask for something and the horse does not understand then you need to look at alternative ways of asking, you should never under any circumstances resort to whipping and kicking as a punishment.  Horses do not understand punishment.  

Have a look at videos online too, Warwick Schiller is a very good one to look at on you tube, he explains things in very simple terms and will be a very good basis to increase your knowledge.  The fact that you have posted here asking for help is excellent in that you realise you need advice and help.  You never stop learning with horses and having that desire to learn and improve your relationship with horses is always to be commended.  

Don't be too harsh on yourself and end your loan too quickly, everyone makes mistakes (especially early on).


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (14 November 2015)

One of my horses was so bad my hands used to shake when tacking up, even though I had ridden for years [and never had lessons!], I was out of my depth. If I had taken lessons I could have got it sorted, but he was difficult and dangerous in my hands, I was naive when I bought him, he had been  "sorted" by the dealer.
I doubt this is the case here, but I think you should only ride under instruction in an arena, this may be expensive in the short term,, but in the long term you may learn to ride!!, and this horse may be the one to get you there. Good luck, you need to put your brave pants on, smile, relax, enjoy.


----------



## Maesto's Girl (6 January 2016)

As some of the other members have said, the owner really should have given you the ins and outs of how they have been riding the horse/what the habits are. When I was younger, I loaned an Arab and the first things I was told were her habits and how she responds to riding. It was so useful as it helped not confuse her to start with...then we developed together. Now, 10 years on, I do tend to ride younger RS horses out on hacks who are a challenge to iron out their "bad" habits they have started to develop. My favourite has a habit of throwing his head down during trot and canter (I mean almost between the legs), spinning in a circle and bucking if he hears other horses coming up behind him....always good when you are hacking with others and he won't go at the back yet. Apart from the staff, there are only a couple of members who are comfortable riding him. I love him as he is a challenge, but I am confident on him so can reassure him when he feels the need to spook or buck. If the horse knows you're confident and relaxed, they will be too.

I never use a whip when riding, just my legs, my hands and my voice which will work the more you and the horse learn about each other so I wouldn't give up on the loan, just work with the owner, work to learn the horse and work with experienced trainers to help you out.


----------

